# Comincia davvero la nuova era dell'esplorazione spaziale.



## giorgiocan (19 Aprile 2020)

Anche questo è un "piccolo passo", in più avvenuto molto gradualmente, ma le implicazioni sono enormi: https://www.lastampa.it/esteri/2020...-usa-con-astronauti-dopo-nove-anni-1.38733310

Naturalmente, una delle condizioni è che l'umanità sopravviva abbastanza.


----------



## spleen (19 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Anche questo è un "piccolo passo", in più avvenuto molto gradualmente, ma le implicazioni sono enormi: https://www.lastampa.it/esteri/2020...-usa-con-astronauti-dopo-nove-anni-1.38733310
> 
> *Naturalmente, una delle condizioni è che l'umanità sopravviva abbastanza.
> *



Hai detto tutto!


----------



## feather (19 Aprile 2020)

Ed è stato possibile solo grazie a uno come Elon Musk, che ha rischiato in proprio, parecchio, ed è andato contro le leggi di mercato.
Quello che mi da da pensare è che ci sia voluto uno un po' fuori come lui, altrimenti nessuna nazione si è mossa di un millimetro.
In pratica sembra non freghi un cazzo a nessuno.


----------



## giorgiocan (19 Aprile 2020)

feather ha detto:


> Ed è stato possibile solo grazie a uno come Elon Musk, che ha rischiato in proprio, parecchio, ed è andato contro le leggi di mercato.
> Quello che mi da da pensare è che ci sia voluto uno un po' fuori come lui, altrimenti nessuna nazione si è mossa di un millimetro.
> In pratica sembra non freghi un cazzo a nessuno.


Straquoto. In realtà non solo lui. Musk è che semplicemente quello che più ci sa fare sul piano della comunicazione. Poi c'è da dire che non viviamo più in un tempo in cui le finanze pubbliche possono permettersi esborsi del genere. Semplicemente non avrebbero, anche in tempi medio-lunghi, un sufficiente tornaconto "popolare". Rispetto al secolo scorso poi, in cui al mondo scientifico era tacitamente affidata la concretizzazione di buona parte del progresso che la civiltà occidentale inseguiva (persino da un punto di vista filosofico), oggi alla scienza non è riconosciuto quasi nemmeno il diritto all'esistenza. In altri termini: troppa gente usa il frigorifero senza rendersi conto che il frigorifero FUNZIONA.


----------



## feather (20 Aprile 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> oggi alla scienza non è riconosciuto quasi nemmeno il diritto all'esistenza


C'è stata e c'è tuttora una svalutazione incredibile della scienza. Basta che guardi un qualsiasi film degli ultimi 10-15 anni, anche di più. Dove immancabilmente lo scienziato è dipinto come uno sfigato, e l'eroe è sempre quello che prima spara e poi si fa due domande.
Poi queste immagini entrano nel subconscio delle persone e... il resto è storia.
Non ho mai capito come e perché si sia giunti alla conclusione che segare il ramo sul quale siamo comodamente seduti sia una buona idea. Se qualcuno l'ha capito che me lo spieghi per favore.
Anche in politica, si sminuiscono i "professoroni", ovviamente per tornaconto elettorale. Evidentemente alle persone danno fastidio. Forse perché toccano complessi di inferiorità, non saprei..
Fatto sta che senza questi professoroni sfigati moriremo di banalissime malattie e ci farebbero le amputazioni senza anestesia, non avremmo un frigo o gli occhiali da vista.
E invece di fargli dei monumenti, li deridiamo. Mah...


----------



## danny (20 Aprile 2020)

feather ha detto:


> C'è stata e c'è tuttora una svalutazione incredibile della scienza. Basta che guardi un qualsiasi film degli ultimi 10-15 anni, anche di più. Dove immancabilmente lo scienziato è dipinto come uno sfigato, e l'eroe è sempre quello che prima spara e poi si fa due domande.
> Poi queste immagini entrano nel subconscio delle persone e... il resto è storia.
> Non ho mai capito come e perché si sia giunti alla conclusione che segare il ramo sul quale siamo comodamente seduti sia una buona idea. Se qualcuno l'ha capito che me lo spieghi per favore.
> Anche in politica, si sminuiscono i "professoroni", ovviamente per tornaconto elettorale. Evidentemente alle persone danno fastidio. Forse perché toccano complessi di inferiorità, non saprei..
> ...


Un mio amico da anni gestisce un laboratorio di ricerca al CNR. I suoi (Ma non solo, visto che conosco anche altri che hanno lavorato lì) racconti di come la politica abbia colonizzato la sua sede di lavoro e degradato negli anni lo stesso (arrivando al punto da mettere i bastoni tra le ruote a tutti i laboratori più efficienti di questa sede del nord per dar modo a quelli del CNR di Napoli sponsorizzato dal PD di colonizzare interi settori) credo possano essere una delle spiegazioni della diffidenza che la popolazione arriva a nutrire nei confronti della scienza. 
Se importi nella scienza uno stile comunicativo che deve sottostare alle necessità partitiche non infondi fiducia, ma diffidenza. 
Lo vediamo anche nella continua disputa sul Coronavirus, presentata come uno scontro tra visioni scientifiche diverse. 
Come se non si sapesse che le nomine dirigenziali seguono logiche di partito e che il professore che si vede in TV ha l'appoggio di un partito piuttosto che di un altro. 
RSA comprese. L'esperienza della sorella di mia moglie, che qui non posso raccontare, lo palesa. Anche lì non ha funzionato diversamente.


----------



## stany (20 Aprile 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Un mio amico da anni gestisce un laboratorio di ricerca al CNR. I suoi (Ma non solo, visto che conosco anche altri che hanno lavorato lì) racconti di come la politica abbia colonizzato la sua sede di lavoro e degradato negli anni lo stesso (arrivando al punto da mettere i bastoni tra le ruote a tutti i laboratori più efficienti di questa sede del nord per dar modo a quelli del CNR di Napoli sponsorizzato dal PD di colonizzare interi settori) credo possano essere una delle spiegazioni della diffidenza che la popolazione arriva a nutrire nei confronti della scienza.
> Se importi nella scienza uno stile comunicativo che deve sottostare alle necessità partitiche non infondi fiducia, ma diffidenza.
> Lo vediamo anche nella continua disputa sul Coronavirus, presentata come uno scontro tra visioni scientifiche diverse.
> Come se non si sapesse che le nomine dirigenziali seguono logiche di partito e che il professore che si vede in TV ha l'appoggio di un partito piuttosto che di un altro.
> RSA comprese. L'esperienza della sorella di mia moglie, che qui non posso raccontare, lo palesa. Anche lì non ha funzionato diversamente.


Il mio ex consuocero è un mezzo scienziato nell'ambito aerospaziale; ha avuto in mano un progetto internazionale di coordinamento di oltre quaranta aziende fornitrici europee per lo sviluppo del progetto medesimo. Di fatto è diventato un amministrativo, ma solo perché è uno dei pochi in Italia ad avere le competenze tecnico scientifiche per poter gestire una cosa del genere. 
 È sempre stato osteggiato nella propria carriera precedente perché ha sempre rifiutato di appartenere a correnti politiche, massoniche ecc...Diciamo un cane sciolto!
Nonostante ciò ,per meriti personali e risultati ottenuti è stato appunto destinato alla guida di un importantissimo progetto di respiro internazionale. Ma anche l'essere premiato con onorificenze della presidenza della Repubblica ha un bel valore. Eppure lui, da anni è uno dei massimi esponenti antigovernativi per quanto riguarda l'alta velocità ferroviaria ,in una zona ben precisa del territorio italiano.
Cosa voglio dire : ben venga il ravvedimento di una politica che assegna la responsabilità ,appunto politica ,a manager che hanno solo il compito (non indifferente) di affidare a collaboratori validi e fattivi la ricerca di questo paese.  Poi magari questi supermanager guadagnano il triplo di chi manda avanti la baracca : manager intermedi, tecnici ecc...
La cosa scandalosa è invece quando prevale sempre e su tutto la valutazione della  collocazione politica di chi poi viene mortificato nel proprio lavoro, e quindi nelle possibilità di espansione delle potenzialità che non vengono quindi messe a disposizione della collettività.


----------



## JON (21 Aprile 2020)

Prendete la Capua.
Ricercatrice e scienziata.
Mossa da passione e da un sano spirito partecipazione, per quanto concerne le sue competenze, approda in politica.
Al parlamento quasi gli fanno la pelle.
Alla fine espatria.


----------



## stany (21 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Il mio ex consuocero è un mezzo scienziato nell'ambito aerospaziale; ha avuto in mano un progetto internazionale di coordinamento di oltre quaranta aziende fornitrici europee per lo sviluppo del progetto medesimo. Di fatto è diventato un amministrativo, ma solo perché è uno dei pochi in Italia ad avere le competenze tecnico scientifiche per poter gestire una cosa del genere.
> È sempre stato osteggiato nella propria carriera precedente perché ha sempre rifiutato di appartenere a correnti politiche, massoniche ecc...Diciamo un cane sciolto!
> Nonostante ciò ,per meriti personali e risultati ottenuti è stato appunto destinato alla guida di un importantissimo progetto di respiro internazionale. Ma anche l'essere premiato con onorificenze della presidenza della Repubblica ha un bel valore. Eppure lui, da anni è uno dei massimi esponenti antigovernativi per quanto riguarda l'alta velocità ferroviaria ,in una zona ben precisa del territorio italiano.
> Cosa voglio dire : ben venga il ravvedimento di una politica che assegna la responsabilità ,appunto politica ,a manager che hanno solo il compito (non indifferente) di affidare a collaboratori validi e fattivi la ricerca di questo paese.  Poi magari questi supermanager guadagnano il triplo di chi manda avanti la baracca : manager intermedi, tecnici ecc...
> La cosa scandalosa è invece quando prevale sempre e su tutto la valutazione della  collocazione politica di chi poi viene mortificato nel proprio lavoro, e quindi nelle possibilità di espansione delle potenzialità che non vengono quindi messe a disposizione della collettività.


Ha vissuto negli Usa per un anno con la famiglia,  ma poi è tornato perché non si trovava in quella società. I francesi gli avevano offerto tredicimila euro al mese se fosse andato in un loro centro di sviluppo aerospaziale nel sud della Francia, trasferendosi con tutta la famiglia: rifiutò per restare nel piccolo paese in cui vive e per stare vicino all'anziana madre che nel mentre è morta. 
Conosce almeno sei lingue ; è stanco di prendere aerei tre volte la settimana per andare in giro per il mondo ,non essendo  un giovane rampante in carriera (e non lo è mai stato) , di uscire dall'ufficio quando è in sede alle otto di sera  e continuare a rispondere da casa alle decine di email quotidiane che non riesce a gestire nell'orario di lavoro. E tutto questo per uno stipendio che forse non arriva alla metà di quello che avrebbe preso in Francia. 
Persone così non sono molte e quando rimangono nel nostro paese vanno salvaguardate. 
I giovani laureati che oggi  vanno all'estero per lavorare in centri di ricerca in cui mettono a frutto anni di studi e risorse economiche pubbliche, sono un danno enorme ; in prospettiva impoveriscono il paese a vantaggio di nazioni che ne sfruttano le competenze. 
È necessario investire molto di più nella scuola ,in tutti gli ordini e gradi, e sapere riconoscere e gestire le risorse umane rare , valorizzandone le competenze. Sennò tra dieci anni saremo peggio della Grecia.


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sennò tra dieci anni saremo peggio della Grecia.


Mi rattrista dirlo, ma il lieto fine, nella vita reale, non è dovuto nè garantito. Non vedo perchè non dovremmo finire a quel modo: anche a guardare soltanto i numeri una parte del Paese è esattamente a livello Grecia. E anche la "svizzera" del NordEst italiano dopo il boom degli anni '90 lavora ormai sulla disperazione per mantenere uno standard competitivo.

Dici bene, si comincia investendo dall'inizio: didattica, formazione, specializzazione. E dopo? Non sono soltanto i giovani laureati, a fuggire: sono i giovani (o meno giovani) che hanno voglia di investire, di inventarsi e di mettersi a frutto, che non ce la fanno più a rallentare (ed è un eufemismo) per tenere il passo dei somari; la frustrazione diventa depressione, paura, tragedia personale. Perchè non si vive, nella vergogna.

Per ogni azienda italiana virtuosa e consapevole (ho la fortuna di averne trovata una, e credo me la terrò ben stretta) ce n'è a decine che gravitano in equilibrio precario, del tutto prive di energie e di risorse. Io non credo nelle colpe: credo nella stupidità. Credo che se chi lavora bene e chi lavora male si confrontano in un mercato che è stato protezionista e immobilista per tradizione secolare - e si trovano ad essere costantemente livellati da forze politiche ed economiche - è ovvio che l'unico sbocco possibile per crescere sia guardare all'estero. Cosa che purtroppo non possono fare adeguatamente professionisti ed artigiani (capaci), che si trovano invischiati in un tessuto marcio e vetusto. Un buon 70% delle aziende italiane andrebbero chiuse "per inadeguatezza": non producono ricchezza e sopravvivono soltanto grazie a un'esposizione bancaria intessuta da strateghi ebeti e stralunati. Le rimanenti, per giocarsela davvero, avrebbero bisogno di sgombrare il campo dalle scorie dell'incapacità altrui. La fatica, per chi emerge, è moltiplicata per dieci, se non trovando una nicchia vergine o quasi (condizione oggi virtualmente impossibile in Italia).

So di non eccellere nell'empatia, ma sono felicissimo di aver salutato i miei 18 anni da parecchio. Non saprei cosa farci, oggi. Tanto non riuscirei più nemmeno a farmi bocciare agli esami.


----------



## stany (21 Aprile 2020)

Condivido tutto. Soprattutto l'ultima parte , che se possibile è ancora più pessimista della valutazione dello stato dell'arte del tessuto economico e sociale di questo paese. Ma, è la valutazione, quella sulla commiserazione dei giovani , ad essere sempre uguale a se stessa nei secoli; derivante dall'aver perso speranza ed innocenza per le esperienze vissute ed il tempo trascorso : la maturità è pragmatica per definizione.
Io spero nella speranza di chi ce l'ha ancora per età e condizione .

Sottoponendo il tuo commento ad una valutazione politica e ricercando una soluzione ai molti deficit che hai evidenziato ,posso solo aggiungere che nazionalizzerei tutto il possibile, dandone gestione a persone competenti ed oneste, colpendo in modo esemplare i furbi ed i disonesti (sinonimi) . Ma dovremmo essere in un regime dittatoriale. Speriamo di non arrivarci a nostra insaputa ; soprattutto recependone solo gli aspetti peggiori.


----------



## Paulmi (24 Aprile 2020)

Io vorrei solo far notate che nel 2020 apparentemente solo gli usa sono andati sulla luna con equipaggio umano... Sempre nel 2019  india e israele non sono riusciti a far atterrare un drone .....


----------



## stany (24 Aprile 2020)

Paulmi ha detto:


> Io vorrei solo far notate che nel 2020 apparentemente solo gli usa sono andati sulla luna con equipaggio umano... Sempre nel 2019  india e israele non sono riusciti a far atterrare un drone .....


Ti sei perso che i sovietici dieci anni prima hann fatto allunare  (schiantare) un loro marchingegno.. vero senza equipaggio umano. Però...
Cit.Dieci anni prima della missione Apollo 11, i sovietici hanno raggiunto la Luna con la sonda Luna 2.








						La strana storia dell'allunaggio sovietico del 1959
					

Dieci anni prima della missione Apollo 11, i sovietici hanno raggiunto la Luna con la sonda Luna 2.




					www.vice.com


----------



## Paulmi (24 Aprile 2020)

Non me lo sono perso... Nel 69 dicono di essere andati la con la tecnologia di un nokia e una lattina messa insieme da black foil e nastro adesivo... Oggi nel 2020 non sappiamo fare arrivare un drone tutto intero.. strana la vita


----------



## stany (24 Aprile 2020)

Paulmi ha detto:


> Non me lo sono perso... Nel 69 dicono di essere andati la con la tecnologia di un nokia e una lattina messa insieme da black foil e nastro adesivo... Oggi nel 2020 non sappiamo fare arrivare un drone tutto intero.. strana la vita


Alcuni anni fa chiesi  al  mio consuocero che è un ricercatore nell'ambito aerospaziale,se fossero da prendere sul serio le tesi secondo cui l'uomo non sarebbe andato sulla Luna mai! (Io non credo che in più missioni ancorché sia vera questa tesi le centinaia di persone interessate ai viaggi lunari potessero nascondere per tutti questi anni la verità; ma su questa possibilità sono stati fatti anche dei film come capricorn One.in sostanza ritengo sia una sciocchezza dire che l'uomo non è mai andato sulla luna,anche se con la tecnologia che hai citato ,che è meno potente di uno smartphone di medio livello odierno).

Comunque tornando alla domanda che feci, la risposta fu sibillina: "non è tanto l'arrivarci ma il ripartire".... Non era una smentita ma una perplessità su come veramente l'uomo abbia potuto fare una cosa del genere, processata dopo oltre 40 anni,(la domanda la feci circa 7 anni fa) alla luce delle conoscenze attuali e soprattutto della competenza di chi mi ha dato tale risposta.

Questo significa che quelle persone che misero piede sul nostro satellite avevano un coraggio enorme, un enorme interesse scientifico e di scoperta.
Questo è quanto ho potuto capire dalla risposta. Eppure non successe nulla se non per la missione di rientro dell'Apollo 12; ma non ci furono morti in quelle missioni.

Vista dopo mezzo secolo questa epopea ci appare come un qualcosa di veramente eccezionale.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Alcuni anni fa chiesi  al  mio consuocero che è un ricercatore nell'ambito aerospaziale,se fossero da prendere sul serio le tesi secondo cui l'uomo non sarebbe andato sulla Luna mai! (Io non credo che in più missioni ancorché sia vera questa tesi le centinaia di persone interessate ai viaggi lunari potessero nascondere per tutti questi anni la verità; ma su questa possibilità sono stati fatti anche dei film come capricorn One.in sostanza ritengo sia una sciocchezza dire che l'uomo non è mai andato sulla luna,anche se con la tecnologia che hai citato ,che è meno potente di uno smartphone di medio livello odierno).
> 
> Comunque tornando alla domanda che feci, la risposta fu sibillina: "non è tanto l'arrivarci ma il ripartire".... Non era una smentita ma una perplessità su come veramente l'uomo abbia potuto fare una cosa del genere, processata dopo oltre 40 anni,(la domanda la feci circa 7 anni fa) alla luce delle conoscenze attuali e soprattutto della competenza di chi mi ha dato tale risposta.
> 
> ...


Ma erano tempi in cui non si sarebbe messo in piedi l’ambaradan che è stato messo in piedi ora per il covid19.
C’era coraggio!


----------



## Minerva (24 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma erano tempi in cui non si sarebbe messo in piedi l’ambaradan che è stato messo in piedi ora per il covid19.
> C’era coraggio!


ma cosa c'entra...e il coraggio di chi servirebbe in assenza di certezze che riguardano salute e lavoro di tutti?


----------



## Minerva (24 Aprile 2020)

Di sicuro c'è quello di chi rischia e si fa il mazzo in corsia


----------



## stany (24 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma erano tempi in cui non si sarebbe messo in piedi l’ambaradan che è stato messo in piedi ora per il covid19.
> C’era coraggio!


Erano tempi in cui non c'era il web!
In cui le notizie erano quelle ufficiali. 
Comunque ho premesso che ritengo fake le notizie per cui l'uomo non abbia messo piede sulla luna. Ma era un caso ed un contesto diversi. C'entra niente la presunta disinformazione sull'origine del virus; sono due cose non  comparabili per portata e per peculiarità .


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma cosa c'entra...e il coraggio di chi servirebbe in assenza di certezze che riguardano salute e lavoro di tutti?


Adesso il coraggio non lo ha nessuno. 
In corsia fanno il loro lavoro, c’è anche chi si è messo in malattia, aggravando il lavoro dei colleghi. Inizialmente si sono contagiati perché non sapevano, non per coraggio, che semmai sarebbe stata incoscienza


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Erano tempi in cui non c'era il web!
> In cui le notizie erano quelle ufficiali.
> Comunque ho premesso che ritengo fake le notizie per cui l'uomo non abbia messo piede sulla luna. Ma era un caso ed un contesto diversi. C'entra niente la presunta disinformazione sull'origine del virus; sono due cose non  comparabili per portata e per peculiarità .


Hai la coda di paglia?
Non mi riferivo a fake news o complottismo, ma al coraggio di correre il rischio insito nel vivere.


----------



## Minerva (24 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso il coraggio non lo ha nessuno.
> In corsia fanno il loro lavoro, c’è anche chi si è messo in malattia, aggravando il lavoro dei colleghi. Inizialmente si sono contagiati perché non sapevano, non per coraggio, che semmai sarebbe stata incoscienza


Fanno il loro lavoro,più rischioso di molti altri...oggettivamente.


----------



## giorgiocan (24 Aprile 2020)

E' interessante la deriva che prendono i miei thread. Ma tanto io ne apro altri!


----------



## stany (24 Aprile 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai la coda di paglia?
> Non mi riferivo a fake news o complottismo, ma al coraggio di correre il rischio insito nel vivere.


Chissà se Armstrong ,Collins e Aldrin,oggi andrebbero al supermercato con la mascherina ?


----------



## Vera (27 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> SpaceX, il lancio in diretta da Cape Canaveral: dopo 9 anni gli Usa tornano nello spazio
> 
> 
> È un giorno storico per gli Stati Uniti. Oggi il primo lancio da parte dell'azienda aerospaziale di Elon Musk, SpaceX, con equipaggio umano. I veterani Bob Behnken, 48 anni, e Doug Hurley, 52, decolleranno da Cape Canaveral, in Florida, dalla stessa rampa di lancio dell'Apollo per raggiungere la...
> ...


Da grande voglio fare l'assistente di Elon. I suoi fallimenti hanno qualcosa di esageratamente poetico.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2020)

Mannaggia, hanno rimandato per il meteo. Pare che il link sia stato rimosso.


----------



## giorgiocan (28 Maggio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> I suoi fallimenti hanno qualcosa di esageratamente poetico.


Credo sia il fatto che sono fallimenti che - probabilmente - costituiscono l'inizio di qualcosa di concreto. Per cultura nazionale pare ci venga difficile accettare che se provi, può capitare di fallire. Mi dicono che negli USA la mentalità a proposito è molto diversa. Per fortuna.


----------



## JON (30 Maggio 2020)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Credo sia il fatto che sono fallimenti che - probabilmente - costituiscono l'inizio di qualcosa di concreto. *Per cultura nazionale pare ci venga difficile accettare che se provi, può capitare di fallire.* Mi dicono che negli USA la mentalità a proposito è molto diversa. Per fortuna.


Soprattutto per lui il vero fallimento sarebbe quello di non averci provato.
Dopo tutto il fallimento rappresenta qualcosa che non esiste più, ma anche qualcosa che non esiste perché abbiamo rimosso i presupposti affinchè si avverasse. Musk più di tutto è riuscito a ridurre i suoi timori all'essenziale, il motore però resta la passione.


----------

